# Do you ever pick up your cat by the scruff?



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Recently I have a box with packing peanuts stored in my closet. Every time when I open my closet, my Metoo will dash into the box (I think Meatball wants to get into that box too, but she was beaten by Metoo every time). The box is exactly the size of Metoo, so she can snuggle in very comfortably. However it is almost impossible for me to get her out. I usually pick my cats up by putting my hand under their armpit, but I cannot squeeze my hand into the box, and the box is deep. I guess Metoo knows my intention so she makes it even harder. I end up having to tilt the box, almost upside down to get her out. But then I have to put all peanuts back... :cussing

I remembered that ppl says cats can be held by scruff. I tried to do that, but it's kind of scary to have all the loose skin up in my hand. And when I try to lift Metoo, I feel like I'm losing the grip and afraid I will hurt her. Anyone ever pick up an adult cat by scruff? Does your cat enjoy it? Are there any tricks to do it?


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

I was always under the impression that it's not good to do with adult cats. It is natural for kittens, since thats how mommy carries them, but adults weigh much more so I don't think we can apply that logic. I swore off a vet who once carried my cat by the scruff :/


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

My vet holds my cats still by grabbing their scruff, but I don't think he ever lifted them that way... There are online articles say that holding a cat by scruff can calm them down, but, well, many online articles are not trustworthy...

PS: A bit off topic but related. When I was a kid, I saw many ppl holding rabbits by their ears. They said the rabbit ears are senseless and I believed them. It's only after over 10 years later that I realized how wrong they were.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I do frequently with Blacky, she's only about 6 pounds. I only do it for a few seconds, like to pick her up from the ground into my arms or to haul her over top of something (like the dogs blocking her way from getting to me on the bed )... she's never complained.

I don't so much with Blaze, he used to weigh about 15 pounds and it didn't seem like such a good idea. When I have done it though he's never complained either.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Absolutely do not lift an adult cat by the scruff...the weight is to much and can damaged muscles and nerves. Holding them by the scuff while their body is supported by your other hand, table, floor, etc. is fine. But don't lift by the scruff.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

doodlebug said:


> Absolutely do not lift an adult cat by the scruff...the weight is to much and can damaged muscles and nerves. Holding them by the scuff while their body is supported by your other hand, table, floor, etc. is fine. But don't lift by the scruff.



+1

It's not good.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> Absolutely do not lift an adult cat by the scruff...the weight is to much and can damaged muscles and nerves. Holding them by the scuff while their body is supported by your other hand, table, floor, etc. is fine. But don't lift by the scruff.


This.


----------



## KTyne (Feb 24, 2012)

I'll scruff Freya when clipping her nails or something but always supporting their body. I would definitely agree that it hurts them if you pick them up by the scruff when they're an adult.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

I have always been too afraid of hurting Milky to do this. I always hold him with one arm under his rump and another under his arms then tilt him over to lie snuggly in my arms, kind of like holding a baby!


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

I think you need to put a lid of some sort over the box!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't see why Metoo can't stay in the box as long as she likes.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I used to grab Sophie by the scruff if she brought home a bird (but I didn't pick her up that way). That would make her let it go.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Dave_ph said:


> I don't see why Metoo can't stay in the box as long as she likes.


Good point. Truman has his own box with his name on it. *shrug*


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dave_ph said:


> I don't see why Metoo can't stay in the box as long as she likes.


 
lol!rcat


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Cats just can't resist boxes. I brought in an emply box last night to store some paerwork in. Each cat had to jump in the box and claim it for a while. So the moving of the paperwork just had to wait a few hours.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks folks for the input! I'm glad I didn't really do it 



> I think you need to put a lid of some sort over the box!


The box has lids, but then Metoo just directly jumps on the lid. Because the box is half empty, it cannot support Metoo's weight, so the lid just collaped into the box. Almost broke my precious box! :fust


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree.  There isn't a piece of paper or cardboard in my apartment that hasn't been christened by cat 'cheeks'. Once they've rubbed on the boxes, slept in it a few times and sat in it a LOT they move on to a new box.

OR you could bring home a way COOLER box that she likes better


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Dave_ph said:


> I don't see why Metoo can't stay in the box as long as she likes.


1. The box is in my closet with all my cloth in. If I leave the closet open, Meatball will come in and play with my cloth. Leaving cat hairs on all my suits :?
2. The box has packing peanuts in. My cats LOVE peanuts. They will intentionally tip over the box to get the peanuts out. It will be a mess anyway :fust


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

MowMow said:


> OR you could bring home a way COOLER box that she likes better


:lol: Cats a possessive. There is no box that can escape their evil paws. I can have a house full of boxes and paper bags, and they will have all of them slept :cat

And the box kept out of reach (e.g., in the closet) is always THE favorite one...:devil


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm just used to cat hairs on my clothes. I'm surprised when there aren't any cat hairs on my clothes. I wear them with pride so that other cat owners can spot me


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Haha, so true... As a kid grow up with long haired cats, I guess I'm trained to love cat hairs as well  (Of course, except when they get into my eyes/nose/mouth/food/drink.) 

However, working in an investment company, one gonna at least pretend to look professional, which doesn't include cat hairs on suits:lol:


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

I would never pick my baby's up by the scruff, it make's me cringe if the vet does this but he does support them underneath with his other hand but I still want to scream "dot do that to my baby"

I imagine what I would feel like to be picked up by my scruff - I would not like it & im sure it would be painful 

I think the best thing would be to not allow Metoo to get in the box in the first place if you dot wat him in there


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Cats have very loose skin, especially on their scruff. It is a defense mechanism so that they can still spin around and fight/try to escape if they are grabbed. Picking them up by the scruff is harmless if you support their weight. In fact, it also helps to calm many cats if you simply hold their scruff in your hand. This is one of the most common way to restrain cats at the vet clinic I work at, but we are all cat-lovers and always extremely gentle. If the cat is well-behaved and doesn't struggle then I use less forceful ways of restraining. But every cat is different and many cats can and will try to bite... especially the ones at my clinic. (Emergency clinic, so many of them are injured, frightened, in pain etc... I don't blame them!)


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Moral of this thread: _*Restraining a cat by it's scruff, and using it as a handle to lift the poor animal are two completely different topics. Never lift by the scruff alone.

*_The breeder we got Truman from uses chip clips on the scruff of her Ragdoll kittens when clipping their nails. She chip clips them and they literally collapse and lay there with no other assistance. It's pretty funny.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

There is a device that is used for the same purpose, GhostTown, I see it sold in our veterinary supplies catalogs... very interesting concept!


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

I actually do pick Pinky Up by the scruff and support her weight on her rump as a way to "Punish" he and move her away from something (Like the poor fish) It reminds them who has dominance. Of course I am VERY gentle when I do it, so as not to HURT her but establish dominance and remind her not to do that.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I wouldn't ever lift my cat by the scruff with or without support. 

I value my limbs too much.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

You are braver than I. If Evie or Mitzi sit in a box, it becomes their box. I bought some lovely 'decorative' storage boxes recently. Mitzi decided she liked one very much. It now lives on top of the wardrobe, empty- so Mitzi can sleep in it when she fancies.

On the scruff note- I wouldn't pick a cat up by the scruff. I do hold them by the scruff to calm them down whilst they are sitting on something though.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

GhostTown said:


> Moral of this thread: _*Restraining a cat by it's scruff, and using it as a handle to lift the poor animal are two completely different topics. Never lift by the scruff alone.*_


I have to disagree. Blacky doesn't protest when I pick her up by the scruff into my arms, it doesn't seem harmful at all, she is lightweight and it only lasts a second or two. She _does_ protest when I pick her up under the ribcage. The meow doesn't sound too happy, maybe it's arthritis. Of course either way, as soon as she's in my arms she's purring.


----------

